# Elegance fridge water overflow



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

Warning: If you notice water running out from the bottom of the fridge door don't just assume it is excessive condensation coming past the door seal, or that you did not shut the door properly. I did at first, but then realised that the excess water should run out of the rear of the fridge into a small plastic beaker sitting on a hot pipe. The theory is that the water is evaporated off. Not on our Elegance 685, however, the beaker overflows after a few days and water runs hither and thither.
The little plastic beaker is accessible just inside the lower external ventilation grill. So every 5 days I empty it to prevent overflows, using a bendy plastic straw as a syphon tube. The Dometic service engineer has just visited, has no ideas and has never come across this before. He has gone back to talk to his boss.

Anyone else experienced this?

Graham


----------

